

Ask HN: What exactly is DevOps? - 9nimo4

Curious as I've been seeing the title more recently
======
ironchef
It's essentially a mindset where the developers are also the operations staff
and the operations staff are also the developers. This avoids the classical
"throw it over the wall" mentality by making the developers live with the pain
of their system (if you write shit, you get paged, etc.).

I'd check the wikipedia for more information:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DevOps>

